# IBS Since having baby



## Mrsa (Oct 23, 2014)

Hi all,
Before i had my baby 15 months ago I had hardly any stomach problems apart from occasional constipation. I never got loose bowels. 
Since the day I had my baby everything has changed. I have been diagnosed with ibs mainly constipation related occasional loose stools occasional stomach pain stomach bloated every evening. I hardly ever pass wind.
I have been keeping food diaries and I definitely have a problem with wheat/gluten. I can't eat bread pasta or cereals containing wheat. Coeliac blood test came back negative. The main problem I have which gets me down is tiredness. I'm chronically tired and irritable. I don't know how my husband puts up with it. I had an appointment with the gastrologist and it was a complete waste of time. He basically dismissed all my symptoms as normal told me I'm fine and referred me to a dietitian. Peppermint capsules seem to be the only thing that helps me but if I have a flare up nothing gets rid of the pain.
Does anyone know why this has happened since having my child could it be hormonal? I've been back and forth to doctors and they don't help. I also bruise really easily so worrying I have a nutritional deficiency now. I can't even tolerate multi vitamins they upset my stomach. 
Any advice gratefully received


----------

